# Santa Barbara West Coast Meet-Up 2015



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a wonderful, beautiful day to meet-up in SB Jan3/4th. I can only post a few photos here as my email is out of sorts :smilie_tischkante:. I did post a lot more on FB so head over there if this appetizer isn't enough.

It was a delight to meet old friends and make some new ones from SM! :chili::chili: Dwight & Mike were good sports & Dwt. thoroughly enjoyed getting included. It was also fun to watch our Beatriz in action w/her thinners/scissors. She is so relaxed & the pups seem to enjoy her grooming. We had several fun meals together & a relaxed evening in Stacy & Marina's spacious hotel room. 
We are all so fortunate to have people from all over the country in our group. My favorite photo was of little Leia's foot---every inch of that precious little body is scrumptious. . . a perfect little dumpling!
It was amazing how the pups got on together---like a big family reunion without the drama!:HistericalSmiley:
It was so much fun that Jackie is about to change my mind on Nationals---will I see you there? I hope so!:wub:
Feel free to add photos ladies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Will try to add a couple of more here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw Sandi it looks like you all had a wonderful time!! I loved seeing all the dogs together. I agree that Leia is just precious! I always love her pictures on FB.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My only regret is that Lisi wasn't feeling "her oats!" She had been sick 3 nights running & was pretty off, but it did make her seem more normal! Sue would have loved it! Quiet little lady she was. . .:HistericalSmiley:
She seems back together this AM but still a bit punk. At least we were not up in the night 5/6 times last night! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sandi, so great spending time with you this weekend! Poor Lisii not feeling well... it was a bit chaotic at times for sure!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a great weekend it was. I loved meeting you, Sandi and of course it is always a pleasure to see Stacy, Marina, Marisa & Pam. Baby Leia is the most adorable baby, so giggly and happy! I am in love with her. 

Now some more pictures! And by "some" I mean a lot of pictures


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like you had so much fun. That is fantastic. Sorry, Liesl wasn't feeling her best.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Walter, it was very special!
Lisi needs a check-up and I will see to that once we settle in AL, unless she doesn't continue to keep her food down or have diarrhea. I was pretty exhausted from being up w/her so enjoyed my night's sleep last night. We have decided to stick around Pismo Beach for an extra week to catch some sun & rest. That polar vortex out east had me scared!
SM has some beautiful pups and at least one very special, scrumptious non-fur baby girl!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

This makes me really itch for Nationals!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, what wonderful pictures and I know I surely would have been in "Maltese Heaven" for sure!! Everyone sure looked as though they were having a wonderful time and hope that little Lisi will be back to feeling her old self again.

And Sandi, are you staying here in the States??? Just thought I would ask since you said after you settle in AL???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, we are only here until the end of March! We have not secured our return tickets yet though. I guess "settling in" has different meanings! We will be in AL. for about 2 months to get our house ready to put on the market. We have to be back in Vienna to renew our visa in a timely manner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> My only regret is that Lisi wasn't feeling "her oats!" She had been sick 3 nights running & was pretty off, but it did make her seem more normal! *Sue would have loved it! * Quiet little lady she was. . .:HistericalSmiley:
> She seems back together this AM but still a bit punk. At least we were not up in the night 5/6 times last night! :wub:


Sandi - you know I loved Lisi at full volume or on mute. Glad she's feeling better now. It looks like you all had such a wonderful time. So happy for everyone. :chili::chili: And what a gorgeous setting to meet up in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Sue---you are a true friend! I wish I had a mute button for her!
Lisi's high voice can be shattering! :smilie_tischkante:
Marisa was shocked that Lisi is so small. I guess "her fame has preceded her!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I had the pleasure to hear Lisi speaking up her mind while you and your husband were saying goodbye to me. She's hilarious! So little and so opinionated. Guess we all are.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I guess genetically she is mine---the apple doesn't fall far from the tree! Glad you got to experience some of the real Lisi! We love her w/all her foibles!:wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad you had such a fun time, Sandi! Great pics!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandy, What part of Alabama will you be, if you dont mind me asking. Just wondering if you would be anywhere near me. I'm close to Mobile. Loved the pics. Looked like fluff heaven to me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our house is in Vestavia Hills (part of B'ham). We will be working like mad to get our stuff out of it, paint, etc. & get it on the market. We are under time pressure in regard to getting back to Vienna to apply for our visa. I am not sure how far Mobile is from us?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandi, That is about 3 hrs. from us but my daughter lives in Alabaster. Small world isnt it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SOOOOOO much fun! Fluff Heaven for sure...Thanks so much for sharing with the rest of us, I'm still smiling


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelly, we have never actually lived in this house! Long story---I don't really know much about AL! I assume Alabaster is close but have no idea just where it is. I will have to look it up.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> SOOOOOO much fun! Fluff Heaven for sure...Thanks so much for sharing with the rest of us, I'm still smiling



I hope that means next time you'll join us!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

You all look great! The fluffs seem like they had a lot of fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow this looked like so much fun. Enjoyed the pictures. So many fluffs in one place... Maltese Heaven


----------

